# Did Someone Say....Ducksfoot?



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

These were given to me by a friend. I was skeptical about them really being DF so I popped a few. They are the real deal:hubba:. Here they are at 18 days veg. Can't wait to cross this with something. Maybe some StoneyBud or PurpleWidowxAfghani.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive never seen df, it looks interesting. Hope you do a journal. Good luck, puffa


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2008)

Appear to be "the real deal" for sure!! keep us updated


----------



## thief (Sep 24, 2008)

cool looking plant. do the leaves stay that broad all the way through to bloom?? i bet the neghibors woodnt even recognize that


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

> do the leaves stay that broad all the way through to bloom??


They are supposed to stay webbed.


----------



## thief (Sep 24, 2008)

wow now i gotta try an find myself sum  build a new greenhouse to accomidate the expanding plant collection lol
wife is gunna luv this


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

> i gotta try an find myself sum


Good luck! I searched for them forever with no luck and then someone just gives these to me. I think the breeder only sells crosses now.


----------



## thief (Sep 24, 2008)

well i do believe in ask an ye shall recieve...i mean i`ll ask everyone i know an sumone will stumble accross them  it werks  sumtimes it takes a while  is all


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW. Those are amazing. I had a plant my very first outdoor gro that looked a LITTLE like that. I pulled it. Too bad, in hindsight...... Please keep updates on those posted periodically?


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice Bomb. 
Is that a pure indica strain or what? Wow, huge leaves.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

> Is that a pure indica strain or what?


I would guess indica but I don't have a clue. Looks like a maple tree grew from my canna bean.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 24, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> cool looking plant. do the leaves stay that broad all the way through to bloom?? i bet the neghibors woodnt even recognize that



The webbed leaves are only good thru vegging. During flowering the are replaced with the "normal" MJ leaves. Gets quite stinky during the flowering stage as well.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

Sensitive lil buggers. They are in the same thing I put everything in(Sunshine, worm castings, myco, a lil bat guano and a lil lime. 1st true leaves are showing a lil burn. I'll feed them plain water a lil longer than usual to compensate.


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure isnt your normal looking seedling soory to hear about the slight burn starting but im sure you have it under control mang,  MOJO for the DF growing man keep us posted


----------



## zipflip (Sep 24, 2008)

wat is this ducksfoot plant? never herd of it before.  is it a cross of MJ wit a plant that looks like duck feet shaped leaves to give the MJ plant a camoflaged look to it? like the samne principal as the MJ crossed wit a ruderalis plant to give it an auto flower trait


----------



## Dexter (Sep 24, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> wow now i gotta try an find myself sum  build a new greenhouse to accomidate the expanding plant collection lol
> wife is gunna luv this



Aussie breeder _Wallyduck, _is the man to speak to_.
_It is a pure Indica he obtained from Hawaii. There has been several crosses made also.
Dexter


----------



## Dexter (Sep 24, 2008)

I vote for a seed run


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 25, 2008)

hxxp://www.onlinepot.org/OGStrainGuide/Strainguide/Wallyduck/Ducksfoot/1287/index.html


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

That looks sort of like tomato plant leaves with cannabis characteristics. It really does have a shape like a duck's foot!


----------



## benevolence6gc (Sep 25, 2008)

I read it was a sativa, not a full indica.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2008)

*She's the real deal and looking great BBP. :hubba:  *


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mix your own substrate BBP?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

been lookin forward to seein some ducksfoot growin! Yay! You'll have to keep us posted on how they get on, i'd love to hear what the smoke is like


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 25, 2008)

Yo Ho BBP,
  Man I'm happy that you are gonna try these out. I can't wait until we get another set of pics. Gonna follow tightly on this one bro. :hubba:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

> Do you mix your own substrate BBP?


No. Sunshine is premixed. I just add things to it.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 25, 2008)

looks good my friend


----------



## zipflip (Sep 25, 2008)

wat is this ducksfoot plant? never herd of it before. is it a cross of MJ wit a plant that looks like duck feet shaped leaves to give the MJ plant a camoflaged look to it? like the samne principal as the MJ crossed wit a ruderalis plant to give it an auto flower trait
sorry for double post but never got anythin in response to it. i'm just wonderin wats the deal wit this ducksfoot plant wat is it etc..?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

> Breeders report on Ducksfoot.
> 
> Plant structure:
> Up to 8 ft in height and can be as wide, average around 6 ft. Very large, bushy webbed leaved plant . . . tends to like to spread with training to produce masses of large tight and very heavy, smelly buds. Buds have been as large as my leg... The Ducksfoot seems to be a very hardy plant. It begins to show its webbed traits on the second set of leaves, that come out quite wedged shaped and usually single bladed. The following leaf is the typical 3 fingered Ducksfoot leaf. Successive leaves will continue up to seven apparent points, and can be very large, dinner plate size. The leaves progressively lessen in points as the plant ripens as with other varieties.
> ...


This is from the site HIE posted a link to in post #18.


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 25, 2008)

Yo Ho BBP,
 Yeah, I got real pumped up after I saw your pics, and started doing my homework fast. I found his site also,  and I think it would be cool if you could see more pics from him.
  Now we got you, and since you are a great grower in your own right, I think your going to corner the attention market here. LOL
 Really am excited about this, and will watch most seriously. I love to learn.

I think some real sweet *GREEN  MOJO* is in order for you bro.
GREEN MOJO 123.jpg

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 27, 2008)

Good job gettin hold of Ducksfoot!

 Can't wait to see how these turn out, BBP..I've seen them in veg, but I don't recall what the flowers look like.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 30, 2008)

Bump

*coughs*:hubba: 

 How's things, Buddy?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are some sexy plants my friend... *EDIT*... 



> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.
> 
> 10. Trading seeds among members is not aloud.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 30, 2008)

> How's things, Buddy?


I'll post pics in the morning.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 1, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'll post pics in the morning.



 Hehe!! Sorry about the pressure, buddy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

They are really starting to grow now.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

> Sorry about the pressure, buddy


No pressure.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

they look awesome bomb!


----------



## zipflip (Oct 1, 2008)

and this ducks foot plant is an MJ plant just wit different leaves?  wat is it crossed wit. i googled ducksfeet plants and got a whole variety of types.
  so could ya cross mj wit tomatoe plants to make it look like tomatoe plant but only produce THC frosted buds vs tomaters.  lol.. that would be stealth more in wit tom's


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

> ducks foot plant is an MJ plant just wit different leaves?


Check post #28 for the breeders strain report.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 1, 2008)

that is the craziest thing i have ever seen


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 1, 2008)

That's pretty cool.Can't wait to see these babies grow up.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 1, 2008)

BBP, you make it look easy, buddy! 

 Thanks for the update!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

> BBP, you make it look easy, buddy!


I'll post pics of my DoubleGum later andI guarantee you won't say that again. She looks terrible
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 1, 2008)

Really? Any idea why, bud?

 I've had a strain or two that didn't care for my nutes, but I can't imagine why you would be having a problem...I'm pretty sure we do everything almost exactly alike: Soil/hempy/MG/earthworm castings lime etc..

 Is it a picky strain?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2008)

So dang cool lookin.  I'll be watchin!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy Sweet Cheeba Chiefa. . grow, grow turbo.:hubba: ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

> Any idea why, bud?


Over watering. Impatient flushing.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 2, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Over watering. Impatient flushing.



 Well, I'm noone to wag fingers about getting impatient...lol


----------



## andy52 (Oct 2, 2008)

can't wait to see these beauties grown


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2008)

Those ladies look wonderful. Never heard of DF but wouldn't mind trying to grow it next season. I'll be waiting for future posts with pics. Good Luck! and Keep it Green


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2008)

They really need a transplant. One of them is seriously outgrowing the other one. Male, maybe? They are showing signs of sex bit it's so small I can't tell if it's male or female. I'll know in a few more days:hubba:.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 7, 2008)

This is amazing.  Never heard of the strain before until now.  Very cool Bomb Bud!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2008)

> Very cool Bomb Bud!


Thanks. Thats a very funny avatar you have.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 7, 2008)

Looking great, bro! Nice work


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 7, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thats a very funny avatar you have.



Getting into the Halloween spirit!


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 8, 2008)

Those babies are thick. I expect nothing less from BBP. You say doublegum, is that not the nirvana brand? You've mentioned before your good results with nirvana, so just wondering if you switched/trying out something else.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 8, 2008)

*Looking great BBP.  Do you plan on doing any crossing with these? :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2008)

> You've mentioned before your good results with nirvana, so just wondering if you switched/trying out something else.


Thats White Label Double Gum. I'll always grow Nirv gear but i'll never stop trying out other breeders. I like the stuff thats hard to get.


> Do you plan on doing any crossing with these?


Definitely TBG. I'm hoping the biggun is a male so I can collect some pollen for future uses.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 8, 2008)

an mj plant that doesnt even look like one...  never herd of these til you BBP.  thanks for sharin man. can wait as we watch wit ya the grow. good luck


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey there BBP,
  Gadzooks I'm so pumped over these that I made an order, LOL Got to try my hand ya know ? 
 Man are they looking good and stout. The stalks look great, very strong. Hows the root development ?
Keep it growing Bro.
2007 Pics 137.gif

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2008)

> I made an order


Who stocks them? The root development is crazy. The roots are growing faster than anything i've grown in a while.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 9, 2008)

They are growing wild. I couldn't transplant(not enough space) and after some thinking I decided to do what you do to keep a mother small...trim the roots. All I did was slide the root ball out. I put it on a flat surface and with a very sharp butcher knife, no teeth, I cut about an inch from each side. I never touched the bottom of the root ball as to keep from damaging the tap root. I put my smaller root ball back into the same pot, refilled with soil, watered and put them back into the room. I was a lil worried about it last night but when I checked in on them this morning they were perky as ever. There is a down side to this because growth will all but stop until new roots grow. It should be a week and a half...perfect. The upside is she can sit in the veg room an extra few weeks and if they do like a mother plant will have a huge stalk:hubba:. Heres a few pics of the operation.

Pic 1-The root ball
Pic 2-After a good trim she looks dapper...debonair
Pic 3-In her new soil


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 9, 2008)

That's too crazy, man! I imagine in the outdoors, those roots would overcome ANYTHING that got in their way..

 Great update, BBP...thx for it, brother


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

They are doing fine. Noticed new growth today so these started growing 5 days after the root trim:hubba:.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 14, 2008)

Those are looking really nice!

so pretty! so green and lush!

I think your plants are loving you!


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 14, 2008)

That is crazy looking Bomb. I can't wait to see it bud out. Make sure to take cuts!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

> Make sure to take cuts!


I'm not too big on keeping mothers. I take cuttings mostly for practice atm. I'm trying to get rid of my veg room and use my flowering room for both already so I wouldn't want a mother room. I might take a few cuttings just so i'll have a lil more but not so I can keep a particular pheno. I'm more into pollen chucking.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

AWESOME bbp.  I love watching them grow.  So thick and lush and green.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks SM. They stink _bad_ btw. You would already think they were flowering.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2008)

stinky duckfeet eh?

LOLOL.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

man what a bummer. sorry to hear your not gonna try to keep the webbed pheno and make beans. is wally duck still puttin these out? (looked couple yrs back and couldn't find any of these beans  ) or did you just luck into em?
nice lookin plant


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, I plan on making beans. If I don't luck up and get a male and a female this rip i'll keep on trying...until I run out of beans. I hate taking cuts(because I  usually kill them) but I love making crosses.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2008)

I started my LST/pinching/trimming on these. They are still in 4 inch pots and doing great. I'm hoping to get them in the flower room at around 60 day veg.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*Looking great BBP. :aok:  Filling out real nice and ya gotta love those funky looking leaves mang.  *


----------



## Thorn (Oct 25, 2008)

they do look awesome!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*I didn't think such a thing was possible.

Imagine being the last person in the world to save the genetics.

I'd trade em' like crazy to good breeders.*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't think any breeders are interested in these. There are more webbed strains than the DF. I saw a couple different strains from Hawaii that were webbed. Hawaiin Webbed Indica was what one of them was called, if i'm not mistaken. From what I gather these aren't too potent and the webbed leaves don't show in crosses. They're purty though.


----------



## massproducer (Oct 25, 2008)

looking great bomb, DF is very cool, i can't wait to watch them progress


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 25, 2008)

Great work, BBP! It's an interesting strain to watch grow, m8...

 Any crosses in mind?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

> Any crosses in mind?


I'm just hoping to get a DF male so I can collect some pollen. Not sure what I want to cross it with but i'll come up with something...different.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Yea man, must make that into an exotic seed combo!*


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm just hoping to get a DF male so I can collect some pollen. Not sure what I want to cross it with but i'll come up with something...different.



 That's very cool, man! Can't wait to see what kind of monsters you put out next


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2008)

I might have to make a temp flower room for these girls. They are getting too big and begging to be transplanted out of these 4 in containers. I might work on that tonight.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looking great BBP and getting big like ya said.    I bet i could grow that in my front yard and nobody would even look at it.   Keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks really cool.  Got too many seeds lying around but this is on my list of "to-do" strains!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

Iwas just told that this strain flowers for 14-17 weeks. Does anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 30, 2008)

*DOH!!!!*

 I found out that the Black Death takes 12 weeks...lol

 (I'd ask the Shagman  )


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 30, 2008)

Heyyy, I saw those leaves before, on the Canadian Flag! I can't wait to see how these turn out, and what you do with that pollen! Good luck man!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 30, 2008)

Those are just Beautiful! WOW!


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 30, 2008)

Yo Ho BBP,
   Man do I get all worked seeing you grow this duck, Beautiful job, and your to be congradulated bro. If you or anyone else is interested in checking out what Wally does and where he likes to hang out then here is a link to one of his hangouts. He does take a lot of pics of his many crosses, and puts them up for others to dig as well.
hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=56025

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 3, 2008)

Well...I found out these babies flower for 12 weeks:holysheep:. If I would have known they grew like a sat I would have flowered them at about a week of veg. I've also read that you don't get hard buds but loose, airy buds indoors. The flower time just has to be dealt with but i'm going to get some dense nugs from these chicks...my mind is set. One of them is almost double the sise of the other one. Could this be a male:hubba:? Thats a rhetorical question...I hope it's a he.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2008)

*Only time will tell BBP.  What ya got planned with that male love dust? :hubba: *


----------



## Thorn (Nov 4, 2008)

they look great as ever! but wow 12 weeks huh?! so you gonna throw them into flower yet?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2008)

> What ya got planned with that male love dust?


Whatever i'm flowering at the time will get hit with it and i'll probably save some for whatever is down the road.





> so you gonna throw them into flower yet?


Sometime soon but not in the next few days or anything. I'm confident i'll be able to flower them but doing it in my tent is out of the question. I'm going to have to build something else. Might take a lil while.


----------



## zipflip (Nov 7, 2008)

thas has got to be one the sweetest mj plants i've ever seen.   excellent work on raisin them.   thanks also for sharin all the pix man.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice plant BBP, and I dig that you like the seed thing rather than cloning.  Life is always interesting that way, the way nature meant it to be


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

Another 115 days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*Getting bushier and bushier BBP and looking great as always. How long before they go into flower? How tall are they now? :hubba: *


----------



## Tater (Nov 11, 2008)

That's pretty darn cool right there.  Nice job.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

Wally would be proud BBP; nice little duckies.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

> How long before they go into flower?


They are 5 days into flower.





> How tall are they now?


Around a ft at 62 days veg. Thats why I find it hard to believe they will flower so long. They are shorter than/the same size as my williams wonder x blackberry and I think they're indi dom.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

This girl is getting big. She has the lankiest softest stems though. I might need to put a stake in with her before the roots grow out. I haven't had a single problem with this strain. It grows itself.


----------



## BudsBuds (Nov 19, 2008)

quacktacular


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*She's looking real nice BBP and from the looks of things getting big.  :hubba:  Have you read anything on how the smoke is? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hey BBP i just noticed you have this in the General Indoor Growing section. If ya want i can move it to the journal section. It's up to you mang.   Here i had my brother searching in the Grow Journal section this morning looking for it. :doh:  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2008)

> Have you read anything on how the smoke is?


 Fruity tasting, heady high from what I can gather but i'm not positive.





> If ya want i can move it to the journal section. It's up to you mang.


Sure TBG.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks great man, doesn't even look like weed, might be a stealthy outdoor strain for a backyard garden in with some other leafy bushes...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 20, 2008)

yea pez has a good point there!! are there any seedbanks that stock it?

She is looking GREAT!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2008)

> are there any seedbanks that stock it?


I think Seed Boutique has it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

Couldn't get a good pic without that blue tint. Oh well, he's good and healthy...and not blue.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow... that is one stealthy strain...

Does she stink?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 25, 2008)

> Does she stink?


Not really. I heard she was a smelly strain but I have plants that make her smell mild.


----------



## 84VW (Nov 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Couldn't get a good pic without that blue tint. Oh well, he's good and healthy...and not blue.



he looks happy

i wish i could find some DF seeds to experiment with


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2008)

I think Seed Boutique has them.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW that is one bushy plant!!! Lookin great BBP.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Not really. I heard she was a smelly strain but I have plants that make her smell mild.



Wow sounds like a great strain to grow on the porch


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 26, 2008)

Myself,
   I like a well trimmed bush, no odor is good, should look pretty to the eye, and taste like honey. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:rofl:jeez, I crack myself up


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 26, 2008)

That just really looks amazing,
  Every time I see it I think yeppers this one is going to happen,
Lookin good dude,  lookin good !!!!

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 26, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Myself,
> I like a well trimmed bush, no odor is good, should look pretty to the eye, and taste like honey. LOL
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna:rofl:jeez, I crack myself up


HA!!!!!! i get it !!!lololol


----------



## Iron Lotus (Nov 26, 2008)

I am so jealous mang!!!!!!!















:bongin:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Myself,
> I like a well trimmed bush, no odor is good, should look pretty to the eye, and taste like honey. LOL
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna:rofl:jeez, I crack myself up


 

WOAH WOAH CALM DOWN THERE SON WE ARE TALKIN BOUT BUD RIGHT ? LOL


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 27, 2008)

Yo,
   Certainly we are talking bud, this is a clean site for adults
what do you take me for, LOL :hubba:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 28, 2008)

I think we have bud set ladies and gentlemen:hubba:. Her branches are hardening up nicely too. From the way she's growing so far I can't picture her having fluffy, airy buds but we will see.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

Dood they are BEAUTIFUL!!! But they defo look like bud now they well into flowering :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, they do Thorn. Funny looking bud though, huh?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

*Looks fantastic bbp!!
Cant believe I missed this one!! :holysheep: 
*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 4, 2008)

She is filling out GREAT:hubba:! Looks like the yield will be ridiculous.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeoww butters,
  Ha-Ha bro, that is a fine bush you've grown there dude. I doft my cap to you sir. well done. and now the fun begins right. Like I said bro I am watching and learning on this one.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Thorn (Dec 5, 2008)

Oooooh yea she's a BEAST! Sure is gonna be some yeild :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been around much. Been busy. This girl is pregnant with some Williams WonderxBlackberry bx2 and Ducksfoot pollen. One bud per strain. I have them marked with color coded twisty ties. She has good trich production, eats anything and is very easy to grow. Beginners would love this strain. Soon she'll be the only plant under the 400w soaking up rays. She should pack on some serious weight:hubba:.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking just absolutely amazing bud! Do you know how long her flower period will be? I definately wanna grow that strain sometime  Those crosses will b pretty interesting to see grow next time too


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

very beautiful my friend.she has some serious buddage on her.great job as always.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 17, 2008)

you got some good strain mixes going on you should open ur own seed bank !


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 17, 2008)

> Do you know how long her flower period will be?


From what I can gather she's a 12 week strain Thorn. Thanks for stopping by.





> great job as always.


Thank you Andy.





> you should open ur own seed bank !


I could call it "BBPs' Jacked Genetics Seed Co.":hubba: .


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds Good To Me Aslong as I Get A First Time Buyer Discount


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 26, 2008)

Doing great. Low odor, doesn't stretch too much and will eat whatever you give her. Buds don't seem to be getting too big. Contrary to what everyone has told me about this strain *her leaves stay webbed the whole time*! Haven't found an unwebbed leaf yet. Talked to Wally Duck about it and he says he thinks the DF is an Afghan:holysheep:. I've been thinking it was a sat.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 26, 2008)

how did i miss this one? very nice color bbp. she looks tasty. very nice indeed...bb...


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 26, 2008)

Man you could almost grow that outside untill it started to flower,,cause it doesnt look like a MJ plant at 1st glance.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey bro, 
   I'm checking out the real faint Lilac hue in the bud coloring , very subtle and pretty, so i gotta ask, any filters for these shots ? For me the color Lilac is a very rare color to find especially that particular hue you just happen to show.
 Anyways, man are those looking just too good dude. Your talent for growing reminds me to be a tad more humble, thanks.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 27, 2008)

> any filters for these shots ?


Nope. None at all. After sitting and staring at the pics I see where you're getting that but the buds are actually just green. Wish I could be so lucky. Must be a lighting trick from the flash.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 27, 2008)

That ducksfoot is really an interesting looking plant.  Looks like she does have Affy roots.

As always, looking really good.  You do grow some interesting strains, BBP.  I wish I had a small taste of all you've grown.......:bong:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 5, 2009)

She's doing great besides the fact that I fed her with water that was too alkaline.Happened on New Years Eve...I was a lil bent. Didn't hurt her too bad. Just a few rust colored spots on the leaves. I'll def be more careful.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2009)

This looks like a good balcony plant untill it starts to Flower. Very cool,,almost a stealth grow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 5, 2009)

stunning bombbud! beautiful strain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


great growing my friend!


----------



## Thorn (Jan 5, 2009)

looking really good bomb!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 6, 2009)

i've been watching this from the start, i cant wait to see the finished product and maybe a smoke report


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 5, 2009)

hey BBP, had no idea you were growing ducksfoot! i can't believe it man, i haven't seen this strain, or even heard about it since way back when OverGrow was shut down...it's great to know there's still a stable strain out there somewhere of this ...2 thumbs up my friend  , awesome grow for sure ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## 420benny (Feb 6, 2009)

BBP, that girl is just beautiful all the way. I thought it was a joke at first, because it looked more like Genovese Basil, than weed. Then, while growing bigger, it got stealthy. I could easily hide some in the flower beds. But, once in flower, the real deal starts showing. YUMMY!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey BB hows things going? hope your lady is still doing well?? Hows she smelling now?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 7, 2009)

She's gone Thorn. Sorry I haven't been too great with updating my threads. Just been so busy that I hardly take time to snap a pic. She was some good smoke but nothing great...I probably won't run her again.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow,
      That ended on a sad note !  For every bit of that plants growth it held a good number of us in awe of the leaves webbed shape, I wonder if you could work out a cross between say Black Domina and the duck. Here is one of my old leaf pics to compare the webbing.
 I don't think I would give up just yet, still a lot of promise there I think.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
Family Pics 226.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 9, 2009)

I rarely grow outside KK so stealth isn't really a big issue with me. My #1 concern is potency. If it doesn't knock me down...I lose interest.


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 9, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I don't think any breeders are interested in these. There are more webbed strains than the DF. I saw a couple different strains from Hawaii that were webbed. Hawaiin Webbed Indica was what one of them was called, if i'm not mistaken. From what I gather these aren't too potent and the webbed leaves don't show in crosses. They're purty though.


i had DF99 and your rite they dont show webbed leaves in crosses and IMO wasnt worth keeping


----------



## NinetySeven (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine come without the ribbed leaves..smooooth looking..see ist post "INDICA'

97


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 14, 2015)

Damn i wish i still had these. Looks so alien.


----------

